
No more Butlers in AI: Design process to re-imagine AI persona - alyxmxe
https://medium.com/@kipsearch/no-butlers-30b92715f580#.a9g6x0tlz
======
rachellaw
I like the penguin it's cute, but I can't help but think of Microsoft clippy

